# Which kayak



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

I'm planning on buying my first kayak this spring and am torn between two different models. I'm looking to buy either a Pelican Castaway 116 SOT or a Pelican Pursuit 100 Angler sit inside. The main uses will be fishing and waterfowl hunting. What are some pros and cons of both kayaks? I need something fairly stable since I'll be shooting a gun and chasing pike and muskies.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

headbanger421 said:


> I'm planning on buying my first kayak this spring and am torn between two different models. I'm looking to buy either a Pelican Castaway 116 SOT or a Pelican Pursuit 100 Angler sit inside. The main uses will be fishing and waterfowl hunting. What are some pros and cons of both kayaks? I need something fairly stable since I'll be shooting a gun and chasing pike and muskies.


Why just Pelican? Have you looked into other brands?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## headbanger421 (Jul 1, 2005)

Those 2 fit my price range and what I think I'm looking for in a kayak. The fact that they're both Pelican is just coinsidence. I did find another kayak right after posting this that I really like too, it's a Malibu Sierra 10. That one might be the winner


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

headbanger421 said:


> Those 2 fit my price range and what I think I'm looking for in a kayak. The fact that they're both Pelican is just coinsidence. I did find another kayak right after posting this that I really like too, it's a Malibu Sierra 10. That one might be the winner


 I think you'll be much happier with a SOT for your intended purposes. They are far easier to get in an out of, are easier to equip, are safer in rough water and are normally a bit more stable than their sit inside counterparts. 


If you're considering the Malibu Sierra 10, you may also want to look at the Malibu Mini-X. It's a little shorter and isn't the fastest, but is a very stable fishing platform. Anything around or under 10' with initial stability is going to be fairly slow and a 12' or longer kayak would be better for all around fishing and waterfowling, but will be more expensive.


----------



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

Take a look at Swamp Monster's Ultimate that is for sale in the classified adds of this site. IMO it should satisfy both your hunting and fishing requirements.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Malibu stealth 12 or 14. Huge weight carrying capacity compared to the competition. Beamy and very stable with loads of storage. Not racing yaks by any stretch of the imagination, but ideal for fishing and fowling.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The Malibu brands would be a much higher quality ride. The Stealth are very nice but a lot more money than the Pelicans. I would look at a Pescador 12, it is made by Perception I think and it is the older Wilderness Systems Tarpon 120 hull. They run about $600 and will be a better quality boat than the Pelicans. As mentioned, a SOT is probably the best option. But, you have to ask yourself some questions. How much do you weigh? How much will all your gear weigh? What kind of water will you be paddling? How do you plan to fish? If stability is your top priority, you need to look for a kayak that is designed to stand and fish and many manufacters today have boats that meet that criteria. They will be plenty stable to hunt and handle big fish, no problem. Everyboat is a compromise of some sort since designing a boat to excell at everything is impossible. Take your time shopping and do your research. Demo some if you can. Yak use is addicting!


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

If you like the Malibu Sierra, look at the Bass Pro Ascend 12ft sit inside. It's a tunnel hull design that will be pretty stable for a sit inside and has a lot more features than the Sierra. It sells for $679. Ascend also has a basic SOT fishing model for $500 from BPS. 
A number of members here have Future Beach brand angler kayaks that won't break the bank and are happy with them. Another option to look into.


----------



## chamookman (Sep 1, 2003)

I have a Futurebeach 12' SOT and it fits My needs very well. I fish medium to small rivers for Walleyes and Smallmouth. Picked it up a Dunhams for $385.00 on sale.


----------



## PikeCreek (Mar 24, 2010)

If your going to use the boat for Hunting a Hybrid like the Wilderness Commander or Native Ultimate would be a good boat for you.

I have 2 Hobies and a 3rd coming. My Native Ultimate is for sale 14.5 length with forward skirt black and rear skirt camo. I also have the anchor trolley and rudder. Need to move it to make room in my garage. This kayak has hardly any use. Maybe used a dozen times and to buy it new equipped the way it is you would spend about $1,500.00. 

I will post it in Classified.


----------



## Unclered (Sep 30, 2010)

I had a Pelican sit in..........Since moving to Native Ultimates I gave it to my daughter....no foot room and no place to put a large fish....

very unstable and uncomfortable for me....


----------



## Vicious Fishous (Sep 12, 2006)

I have a few I've hunted and fished from. If it's stability and storage you're looking for go with the SOT. For whatever reason(for me) I like hunting in a SINK. I jump shoot rivers more than anything, I find I have an easier time camouflaging it, making minor paddling maneuvers, and dropping a paddle and picking up a gun. For the most part fishing from the SOT is better, but wetter. I have an 11' and 12' Perception and a 12' Hobie outback. The 12' perception is a SINK from Gander Mtn. It's a pretty nice boat for all around use. It came with some extra gear and was only $600. The hands free aspect of the Hobie is awesome, but I have found it much easier to fish from. They are expensive but well worth it.
Pete


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

